

Ask HN: How often do you look at stats?  - medianama

I spend a lot of time every day looking at daily visitors/pageviews numbers grow from morning to end of day.<p>Its exciting but doesn't seem to be the best approach. This leads to -
1. Wastage of time
2. Anxiety leading to sub-optimal decision making, in shorter term<p>What is the best frequency to monitor and review user metrics? Hourly/Daily/Weekly/Monthly?
======
aaroneous
Everyone in our (tiny) co watches them throughout the day. If the info is
valuable enough it can give you very useful insight into the "life" of your
startup organism.

If it's wasting your time there's something wrong with your system or way your
presenting the data -- it takes me about 5 secs to pull up and understand a
solid snapshot of all our stats.

~~~
medianama
I use google analytics and awstats.

The point is variance in data tends to decrease with frequency. Weekly or
Monthly data tends to make lot more sense than hourly or daily stats. But its
difficult to resist the temptation to watch is hourly/daily

------
gsmaverick
I think you should probably look at them once a week. Don't get too obsessed
with pure traffic stats as they can be misleading!

------
agentbleu
GF is addicted and she has hardly any visitors, i stopped looking after the
traffic went v high and it was all just boring then.

